# VMR | Wheels - Summer is almost here! 18" 19" 20" Hankook V12 K110 Deals!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels* - Any VMR wheel x Hankook Ventus V12 K110 Promo Package

*WHEELS HAVE ARRIVED AT OUR WAREHOUSE and are READY TO SHIP! Get your new wheel and tire setup just in time for summer *

The *Ventus V12 EVO K110* is Hankook's Max Performance Summer tire developed for the drivers of sports cars, sporty coupes, and high performance vehicles. A *PROVEN *street-tire known to deliver superb control and braking. 

18" Wheel and Tire Packages *Starting from $1230!*

19" Wheel and Tire Packages *Starting from $1425!*


*V810*










*V710 *










*V702 *











With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.


*VMR | Wheels Features: *

JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!
VMR's Unmatched Customer Service!
One (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish

For any further questions or order inquires, please contact me directly at [email protected] or *714 442 7916 EXT 107 / ask for Mitch *​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Get your wheel and tire package today! 

*V710 *










*V705*










*V708 *


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Match your *VMR V702* with some discounted *Hankook Ventus V12 K110*s today! Take advantage of this pricing before they're gone!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the orders everyone! PM or call in for your quote!

*V810 *










*V703*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coat available with any VMR Wheel/Tire package... Inquire today!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Customize your your wheel/tire package by choosing any of our of powder coat finishes


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for the orders! Keep them coming!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

BUMP! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sale is still hot guys, hit me up for an *amazing deal* on a wheel/tire package with *any VMR wheel* model and a great street tire, the [URL="http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Hankook&tireModel=Ventus+V12+evo+K110"V]*Hankook Ventus V12 K110*[/URL] :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

All PM's replied  

Hyper Silver *V710*'s 



















An example of one of our custom powdercoat colors: *Pacific Blue*


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR *V705* 18" in *Bronze Burst.* PM me for a quote guys, don't worry I don't bite


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Remember guys this can be combined with our *Straight Spoke Summer* free shipping special giving you a killer deal on a wheel/tire package. Deal is ending soon, jump on it!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Excellent max performance summer tire at an excellent price! Call or PM me for a price quote!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PM me for a killer quote on a wheel/tire package, mounted & 'Road-Force' balanced!


----------

